# Hot cousin pic - Another question



## wendyalana (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry folks, just had to post that title as it sure gets my questions answered!
First, I'd like to say that after being here for a couple of months and really taking a look at photography as a whole over the past few months, I can see where professional photog's may roll their eyes at newcomers who want to charge money, when they have no clue what they are doing.

After lurking on here and reading some new entries, it seems that everyone who has a DSLR thinks they are a photographer and clearly, there is so much time, effort, understanding and education involved. 

With that being said, I've never in my life devoted so much time to something in such a short span. I've spent the past three months pouring my heart and soul into learning this craft and it's something I wish I could further, by shadowing a pro who could show me the ropes. I'm working on it.

I do have a question regarding the above mentioned title. I took this photo of my cousin and added an overlay which seemed to work fine, but now when I try to use this same background in other photos, and even the original, it becomes pixelated. I know I managed the first time but am not sure why it is becoming pixelated now. 

Also, I have added some new photos to my blog of two other cousins....I did a sisters shoot for a Christmas gift to their parents. Some look cheesy but I think others are sweet. Still haven't figured out how to post a photo here so I'm attaching the sites for your critique. 

Much appreciated.

The first is the photo with the background I can't seem to figure out again and the second is the link to the sisters photo shoot. I so badly want to learn about lighting, lenses, exposure and post processing.

photo | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Life Wrapped In Lace


----------



## smlblk396 (Dec 28, 2010)

Post your pics on here next time I don't care for the advertising.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it would help to post images of exactly what you're talking about. What was the overlay of? How are you using a photo as a background? Your question is confusing to me. I looked at the image and am still confused about what is happening... all I can see is your cousin is out of focus.


----------



## atabrem (Dec 28, 2010)

deffinetly oof... or camera shake. that ruins the image.  

i think what your talking about tho with the overlay.. is the image is a different ppi then the overlay.  you wan BOTH images to be the same ppi if your going to keep trying to use textures an overlay.


----------



## Rosshole (Dec 28, 2010)

notclickinglink.

postpicsnexttime.


----------



## JClishe (Dec 29, 2010)

Ugh. Having music auto-start on your blog is a great way to drive visitors away. Might want to have a look at this thread:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...y/227280-music-no-music-website-thoughts.html


----------



## vtf (Dec 29, 2010)

Trying to boost hits?


----------



## arcooke (Dec 29, 2010)

wendyalana said:


> After lurking on here and reading some new entries, it seems that everyone who has a DSLR thinks they are a photographer and clearly, there is so much time, effort, understanding and education involved.





			
				dictionary said:
			
		

> *photographer * (f&#601;&#712;t&#594;&#609;r&#601;f&#601  - *n *
> a person who takes photographs, either as a hobby or a profession



I would be more concerned with who is calling themselves a professional rather than who is calling themselves a photographer.  I might suck, but I go out every day and actively take pictures of things I find interesting, or create things of interest.  I'll happily call myself an amateur photographer.


----------



## Karri (Dec 29, 2010)

Meowwww!  Some people seem a little snarky on this posting but I know they are expressing their opinions about clicking a link or music/no music...

As far as the posting pictures within the posting, here is a link that you may find helpful:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html

For the background in #1, did you buy it or was it a picture you took yourself?  For the sister's picture, I like it and I think it will be very special to their parents.  As just a picture, I think there could be some improvement such as more face on the sister on the right but the colors look good to me!  By the way, you had a moving story about your room and all that it represented.  I enjoyed it!


----------



## reznap (Dec 29, 2010)

Stop bumping this trash.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 29, 2010)

wendyalana if you know how to take photos, upload them and have a blog of your own with photos you can post pics on this site. Trust me, its not rocket science. 

Is this spam stuff???:mrgreen:


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 29, 2010)

erose86 said:


> wendyalana said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry folks, just had to post that title as it sure gets my questions answered!
> ...


----------



## Ashleigh80 (Dec 29, 2010)

Gee nice CC...I don't even know if I want to continue to use this forum just for the fact that a lot of posts are not CC but being just plain rude ! for all the "pro's" out there remember you were a noob once !


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 29, 2010)

Ashleigh80 said:


> Gee nice CC...I don't even know if I want to continue to use this forum just for the fact that a lot of posts are not CC but being just plain rude ! for all the "pro's" out there remember you were a noob once !



Don't leave, the OP has a "history" here already, that's all.


----------



## Ashleigh80 (Dec 29, 2010)

what do you mean by op ?


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 29, 2010)

Ashleigh80 said:


> what do you mean by op ?



The *O*riginal *P*oster...the one that started the thread.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 29, 2010)

I thought she went to greener pastures, because this place is sooooooooooo awful.
What a ****.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2010)

I've looked through your photos, and see one particular issue coming up repeatedly, and that is unusual compositions with large areas of empty background space, which lead or draw the viewer's eye away from the main subject of the pictures. Secondarily, I also see some framing issues, with regard to how much space is being allotted to the subject, at the tops or edges of the frame.

For example, in the sisters photoshoot, there's one shot where one sister is seated on the ground, and there's a big, open, empty space in the entire upper-left quadrant of the image...same with the lingerie shots...some of those have some big, open, unused areas and have the ostensible main subject placed in such a way that there isn't much emphasis on the person. You seem to be doing reasonably well on the "Photoshop" side of things, applying effects, actions, and so on...but the nuts and bolts area of composition is where your current level of newness is showing...I realize you might not want to hear or read this, and I do not want it to sound like unwaranted criticism, or bashing, because it's not...but photography, composition, and design, can not be "picked up" in three months' time. Your Photoshop image preparation skills seem quite far ahead of your compositional skill a this time, but you'll probably make it if you keep working at it. You seem pretty tough, so stick to it. I would suggest concentrating on design and compositional fundamentals as a way to really elevate your game.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

If I had only seen the photos Derrel is speaking about. :addpics:


----------



## wendyalana (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Derrel. I'll keep that in mind and no offense taken whatsoever. I think I'll head to Chapters and read up on composition. Appreciate the feedback!


----------

